# still banned



## Dan Anderson (Nov 24, 2003)

posted up on the WMAC forum site:



> Where's Dan? Haven't heard from Dan Anderson lately. You out there, Super Dan? Tim Kashino
> Fri Nov 21, 2003 9:58 am





> Attention All Readers!!  Beginning immediately for the next two months I am denying him access to the W.M.A.C. /Natural Spirit Intl forum! Kelly S. Worden  Supreme GrandMaster Founder of the N.W. M.A.F.I.A._________________Kelly S. Worden
> Thu Aug 21, 2003 8:30 pm



Hi Tim,

It's hard to reply on that forum as I am still banned from access.  I'm doing fine and am working on the photos of the Modern Arnis empty hand techniques book.

Yours,
Dan


----------



## Tapps (Nov 25, 2003)

Danny,
you naughty boy !!!


----------

